# Quality club tshirts



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Crisp and clear image. Order from 1 shirt to how ever many that you need. Club discounts on 10 or more. Must have vector file with club logo on it. We print to your budget,so feel free to ask questions.


----------



## ramosphx602 (Jan 21, 2013)

can you get me a price for 5 black t-shirts and 5 white t-shirts with gold logos. 1 small logo on the front and 1 large on the back


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Here is something that i printed for the wives yesterday.


----------



## ramosphx602 (Jan 21, 2013)

i need them in 3x here is the logo


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

*showtime club shirts*



ramosphx602 said:


> i need them in 3x here is the logo


Here it is....was able to work with the one that you sent.


----------



## ramosphx602 (Jan 21, 2013)

Can you do the white out line on the black t-shirts and black out line on the white t-shirts? Do you have a paypal?


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

ramosphx602 said:


> Can you do the white out line on the black t-shirts and black out line on the white t-shirts? Do you have a paypal?


PM sent


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Ole School 97 said:


> PM sent









Front will be approx 4"x6" and the back approx 6 1/2"-7x15"


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

ramosphx602 said:


> i need them in 3x here is the logo


Viva arizonifas 

Nice prints


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

1 color or 2?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Done for "SEMPER FIDELIS C.C"


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Crewneck sweatshirt


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

His & Hers...


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

PRO-CLUB WIND BREAKER


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

TODAY!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

had some shirts made and they came out perfect. excellent work. im ordering some more,


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

spook said:


> had some shirts made and they came out perfect. excellent work. im ordering some more,


PM sent

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

View attachment 1160026
Its Lavish...4 Life


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Can you work with this one?


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Can you work with this one?


I would need the original artwork due to the details in your logo.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ole School 97 said:


> I would need the original artwork due to the details in your logo.


 That is pretty much the original, i threw that together last night using the windows paint tool for the black back ground and a photo edit website for the rest.


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

bump for the homie


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Latest batch for "U.R" Texas


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

Lookin GOOD!!


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Bump

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Silver leaf on a charcoal pro club,

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Stay printin...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Sleeve logo...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Yes sir

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mayhem A (Jun 2, 2014)

Ole School 97 said:


> Crisp and clear image. Order from 1 shirt to how ever many that you need. Club discounts on 10 or more. Must have vector file with club logo on it. We print to your budget,so feel free to ask questions.
> View attachment 1009386
> View attachment 1009434
> View attachment 1009442


Hi can you give me a price on 5- grey on black xl 5- black on grey L. 2 -xl hoodies one black on grey and 1 grey on black. My plaque on back. Small one in front with city and state. Also above name a silhouett of a mountain. Thank you


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Mayhem A said:


> Hi can you give me a price on 5- grey on black xl 5- black on grey L. 2 -xl hoodies one black on grey and 1 grey on black. My plaque on back. Small one in front with city and state. Also above name a silhouett of a mountain. Thank you


To add the mountain silhouette would be $25 in design time. The 10 shirts with discount would be $100 and the 2 hoodies $70 plus $10.95 priority shipping,for a total of $205.95. Turnaround time will be 5 business days after cleared payment.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

More devotions gear made for the annual picnic.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

*CLUB TEE'S! NOT SCREEN PRINT!*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

How much are the shirts and do you have youth sizes?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello what I'm thinking is this logo on back large and small on front small, if possible without the arms and with est. 2014 in base. Will need the shirts to be red with gold lettering. Don't care about brand of shirts but need a 5xl, youth medium and a adult small to start with.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Hey justin! I can do the job exactly as you stated. I will print them all on pro club for $70 ,artwork,5x size and shipping included

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ole School 97 said:


> Hey justin! I can do the job exactly as you stated. I will print them all on pro club for $70 ,artwork,5x size and shipping included
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Thanks do you take paypal and how long ids turn around time


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Yes justin,my paypal is: [email protected] and turnaround is 2-3 business days

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ole School 97 said:


> Yes justin,my paypal is: [email protected] and turnaround is 2-3 business days
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Payment sent via paypal, also sending you a pm.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

I Need 40 Shirts 


10 Small
10 Medium
10 Large
10 Xl


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Do you have your vectorized print ready logo?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> I Need 40 Shirts
> 
> 
> 10 Small
> ...


Do you have your logo print ready? Also what color(s) for the shirt and logo?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Black Shirts


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> I would need the original vector file in 300dpi or it would have to be recreated. As for the 40 two color black shirts,i can print them for $17.50 ea.
> View attachment 1305306


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> I would need the original vector file in 300dpi or it would have to be recreated. As for the 40 two color black shirts,i can print them for $17.50 ea. <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1305306&stc=1" attachmentid="1305306" alt="" id="vbattach_1305306" class="previewthumb"><br>
> <br>
> I would need the original vector file in 300dpi or it would have to be recreated. As for the 40 two color black shirts,i can<br>
> Black Shirts


I would need the original vector file in 300dpi or it would have to be recreated. As for the 40 two color black shirts,i can print them for $17.50 ea.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ole School 97 said:


> I would need the original vector file in 300dpi or it would have to be recreated. As for the 40 two color black shirts,i can print them for $17.50 ea.


Thanks,But Im Going To Pass,I Want Whole Sale


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Gotta do alot more than 40 for wholesale or have your own license

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ole School 97 said:


> Gotta do alot more than 40 for wholesale or have your own license
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Maybe For You Anything Over 20 I Been Getting Whole Sale Prices,I Just Been Shopping Around


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Post one of your shirts...is it screenprint or press? Sounds like you are getting a screenprint price. I am curious to see what a shirt looks made from the artwork that you sent.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Sample done today in silver leaf for Sick Side C.C Las vegas


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ole School 97 said:


> Post one of your shirts...is it screenprint or press? Sounds like you are getting a screenprint price. I am curious to see what a shirt looks made from the artwork that you sent.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App




No Shirts Made Yet,But I Have Logo In Format You Need,But Aint Payinv $17.50 A Shirt I Could UnderStand One Shirt But 40 Shirts $17.50 Each Thats To Much,Whats WholeSale To You?


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

No direspect intended and my prices are low for what i do. When ordering shirts,there are different processess for printing shirts. There is transfer paper,screen printing,cad prints,digital die cut and dtg...in that order. The basic formula to quote a price is Art fee/set fee,number of shirts ordered small-Xl and number of colors in design and size of design. I dont do that,i try to give a price you can say yes or no to,no hidden fees.Think like,a 40 shirt 2 color job is like printing 80 1 color shirts...colors dont go on the shirt at the same time with screenprinting or digital die cut. To answer your question my price breaks are 12..24..36..50..75..100...like most shops. Also i print on pro club tees. You want another brand...cheaper price,providing your artwork is in order

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

For Semper Fidelis C.C....Gold leaf outline.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ole School 97 said:


> No direspect intended and my prices are low for what i do. When ordering shirts,there are different processess for printing shirts. There is transfer paper,screen printing,cad prints,digital die cut and dtg...in that order. The basic formula to quote a price is Art fee/set fee,number of shirts ordered small-Xl and number of colors in design and size of design. I dont do that,i try to give a price you can say yes or no to,no hidden fees.Think like,a 40 shirt 2 color job is like printing 80 1 color shirts...colors dont go on the shirt at the same time with screenprinting or digital die cut. To answer your question my price breaks are 12..24..36..50..75..100...like most shops. Also i print on pro club tees. You want another brand...cheaper price,providing your artwork is in order
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



They Print On Gillidan Logo On.Front And Back $12.50 A Shirt


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Yeah that sounds like a screenprint for 2 colors,which is not a bad price. The down side is Gildan is a very cheap brand of tee...less than anvil,AAA,Hanes or Pro club.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

This is a cad print

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello, I just wanted to ask if you also do stitched shirts? Also, do you do 3d embroidery on 59fifty new era hats?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I got the final logo and vector file from Krazy Kutting today , I emailed you the vector file but will post the final logo here also. I want the shirts like my plaque but minus the little plaque arms, red shirts with gold writing.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Yes i received the vector..it looks great. Question..do you want metallic gold or plain gold?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ole School 97 said:


> Yes i received the vector..it looks great. Question..do you want metallic gold or plain gold?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Id prefer metallic gold


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Here you go justin

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

ITS A WAY OF LIFE!


----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

im not sure are.. like i said in your pm.. i thought it was a thread for quality screen printing so i thought id share our work not a big deal.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ole School 97 said:


> Here you go justin
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Looks good man, exactly what I wanted, send me pics of final product once you finish them.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

hellborn said:


> im not sure are.. like i said in your pm.. i thought it was a thread for quality screen printing so i thought id share our work not a big deal.









We do it all...with cool prices! Need a tow..we do that too!


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Looks good man, exactly what I wanted, send me pics of final product once you finish them.









Crisp and clean!


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

*LAVISH*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ole School 97 said:


> View attachment 1318330
> Crisp and clean!


Looks great man did you get them shipped? Also give me a price on another 5xl shirt , a 5xl zip hoodie and a 5xl pull over hoodie all Proclub and red with logos just like on the tshirts


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Looks great man did you get them shipped? Also give me a price on another 5xl shirt , a 5xl zip hoodie and a 5xl pull over hoodie all Proclub and red with logos just like on the tshirts


yes they are justin....added the hat. Will P.M you shortly


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Been away on family business...but back with something fresh.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Can you print on some caps? ill send you the caps.


Ole School 97 said:


> Latest batch for "U.R" Texas
> View attachment 1170322


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Yes. What type of cap?


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

More gear


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

3-Black flex fit caps with silver letters. and 3 charcoal gray t shirts with gold letters 2xl georgetown tx 78626


Ole School 97 said:


> Yes. What type of cap?


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

spook said:


> 3-Black flex fit caps with silver letters. and 3 charcoal gray t shirts with gold letters 2xl georgetown tx 78626


$20 each for the 2x tee's and $15 each for the hats,plus $7.95 priority shipping.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

2 color hoodie


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

1 color long sleeve pro club


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

All colors/sizes. AAA OR PRO CLUB regular or tall. Hit me with your size/style for pricing.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Old caddy logo


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

lavishedition.com


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

www.lavishedition.com


----------

